# RCI Platinum membership



## sthompsen (Mar 28, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has had any experiences with the Platinum membership they can share? It looks like it could be a good program... I am most interested in unit upgrades and priority inventory. Also exchanges for experiential vacations. Any insight would be great. Happy travels!


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Platinum*

I hate to even mention this because more and more people may start joining the Platinum Points program.  If everyone joins then it becomes just like the regular membership, and then RCI has to figure out another way to get more money from us :annoyed: 
Anyway, I joined the Platinum Points program and thus far have been pleasantly surprised by what I can now see with some searches.  There was one in May that NEVER comes up on that short of notice.  I am also in for an upgrade for DVC at Vero Beach in September.  You do not actually know if you get the upgrade until 14 days before check in, so I will have to let you know if I get upgraded or not.  I figure just one upgrade would be worth the extra Platinum membership cost.  So far it looks very good.

<


----------



## stonebroke (Apr 27, 2011)

*where?*

Where are you seeing something different with a Platinum Search than with a regular search (I hear the priority access search is available in Weeks Platinum) but the points website says to call for Priority Access and even though I have weeks access and still have a week in that account the platinum membership apparently doesn't transfer.   

  As far as the upgrades, I have 4 different units reserved through points with the "don't upgrade me box unchecked"  but I have very low expections of an upgrade.  All of my reservations are in popular areas for popular times.  I would assume the only time I am going to get an unit upgrade is in the off season. 

   So far the best thing has been the shopping perks...buying from merchants online things that I was already going to buy.  I got quarterly check already that equaled over half of my platinum membership.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Apr 27, 2011)

*search results*

I did a search before becoming a Platinum member, called and became a Platinum memeber, and then did another search in the standard points search.  there were a few new places that showed up.  The membership goes into effect as soon as you pay, but you have to log out and then back into your account.

<


----------



## hdmass (Apr 27, 2011)

We joined so that we could use points for airfare.  Which we did to go to AUA, but boy was it hard.  I was only allowed by the system to make two reservations online and then had to call (and pay) to make the final two reservations.  On our most recent trip to Divi Village, we were not upgraded.  We already had a two bedroom, but it would have been nice to get a renovated unit.  Of course, we were there during a very busy week.  Since we travel during school vacations, I doubt we will ever get upgraded.


----------



## stonebroke (Apr 27, 2011)

*Trade Test*

Sounds like we may need to do a trade test with someone who has a regular points account and our Platinum.  I posted a NYC sighting a couple days ago on the sightings board.  Can someone with a regular points account see HGVC 57th Street? or the other HGVC?


----------



## sologirl (May 6, 2011)

Both HGVC 57th Street and the NY Hilton HGVC are available in regular points only from Jan-Feb 2012, studios only. Manhattan Club also isn't available until Jan, but has both studio and 1 bed. Anything sooner/better in Platinum?


----------



## VivianLynne (May 6, 2011)

I should join TUG just to see the Sightings Thread for the RCI Platimum weeks.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (May 11, 2011)

*Charge for making reservations?*



hdmass said:


> We joined so that we could use points for airfare.  Which we did to go to AUA, but boy was it hard.  I was only allowed by the system to make two reservations online and then had to call (and pay) to make the final two reservations.  On our most recent trip to Divi Village, we were not upgraded.  We already had a two bedroom, but it would have been nice to get a renovated unit.  Of course, we were there during a very busy week.  Since we travel during school vacations, I doubt we will ever get upgraded.



I just went to learn about the platinum points, and I do like the flexibility.  I wondered if there was a charge to make a reservation.  Also, do you know how the points work to use them for car rentals.  any info would be helpful!

Many thanks!

Barb in Honolulu


----------



## Hawaiibarb (May 11, 2011)

*Another question*

I sounds as though it's easy to use your points to make a reservation, and I actually have a lot of points.  But when would a reservation simply be done by using my points, and when does it become an exchange which incurs the trading fee.  Anyone with experience in this?

thanks!

Barb


----------



## gorevs9 (May 17, 2011)

Because of my health, I wasn't doing much traveling and short trips using points are not very cost effective.  As a result I ended up with a lot of points that were going to expire.  I bought the platimum membership because it gave me two opportunities to use the points for partners program.  I used a bunch of points to buy a couple $200 RCI activities Cards (i.e. prepaid Visa cards).after paing the fees and the extra embership, I probably came out slightly ahead.  Better than losing the points.

M


----------

